# Logitech Mx518 Probleme



## Freeak (25. Februar 2010)

Nabend Leute.

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich das Problem das mein Windows XP meine Logitech MX 518 in unregelmäßigen abständen Deaktivert.

Mal Passiert es beim Zocken und dann ist die aus, und ich muss Sie Abziehen und wieder neu Anstecken, mal wird die Maus auch gleich wieder Erkannt.
Dasselbe Spiel ist auch immer mal unter Windows, Mal Läuft die Maus wenige Sekunden Später wieder, und manchmal ist die Maus komplett aus und nur das aus und wiedereinstecken behebt das Problem.

Ich hatte auch meine Logitech Mouseware Installiert, aber die war als ich sie in der Software gesucht habe nirgendwo aufzufinden, wie als ob das Jemand einfach so von System gekillt hätte. Dasselbe ist im Übrigen auch mit meiner Software de G11 die ist auch nicht mehr Installiert. Aber bevor Fragen kommen, meine G11 Funktioniert Tadellos.

Auch alle anderen USB Ports haben dieselben Probleme, es liegt also Definitiv an Windows, und auch die Maus Selber ist Völlig OK weil ich die Stundenlang ohne Aussaetzer am PC meines Vaters Angeschlossen hatte und damit im Word, Internet und Co Rumgefriemelt habe.

Aber ich habe keine Lust mein XP neu Aufzusetzen, weil ich da auch mein Vista ultimate 64 sowie meine Windows 7 RC1 neuinstallieren müsste weil XP ja den MBR Killt, da es die anderen OS ja nicht "kennt".

Habt ihr nen Plan was ich noch machen könnte?
Den das geht mir mächtig auf den Senkel wenn die Maus auf einmal nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Myst007 (25. Februar 2010)

Moin ja ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches problem, habe dan die USB-Controller neu instaliert danach ging es wieder. Versuch es mal vielleicht haste ja glück


----------



## Freeak (25. Februar 2010)

OK, das werde ich Morgen mal in Angriff nehmen.

Schon mal *FETTES* *DANKE* für den Tipp, ich hoffe da kommen noch ein paar mehr Ideen wie ich es Beheben und woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Freeak (26. April 2010)

So, nach Monatelanger Abstinenz, will ich mal wieder nen Lebenszeichen von mir geben.

Also USB-Geräte De- und wieder Installieren hat nicht geklappt Auch der USB-Controller isses irgendwie nicht.

Seltsamerweise läuft meine MX 700 (Kabellos) ohne Probleme und unterbrechenungen, (es sei den der Akku macht schlapp) und auch mal PC meines Dads geht meine MX 518 ohne Murren und Mukken, aber warum geht meine Maus weder unter XP Vista noch unter 7 Korrekt und ohne Aussetzer?

Logitech Setpoint ist nimmer auffm PC (unter 7 war es noch nie Drauf) auch habe ich Versucht ob es an den USB Ports liegt, aber auch da Ergebniss gleich 0. Ich bin mit meinen Latein am Ende.

Als Dauelösung ist die MX 700 auch nicht gedacht weil das teil durch die Akkus einfach zu Schwer ist, es ist eher ne "Notmaus".


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (26. April 2010)

vllt wackelkontakt 

wenn die maus drin ist, wackel mal am kabel wo es in die maus geht bzw auch dort wo es in den usb stecker mündet und achte auf windows meldungen .. falls daran liegt, sollten ja unten rechts die systemhinweise aufploppen ( maus gefunden bzw wenn du ton hast sollte ja auch ständig dieses "bidim" geräusch kommen )


----------



## Freeak (27. April 2010)

Wackelkontakt ist nicht, denn wie schon erwähnt lauft dieselbe Maus am PC meines Vaters Stundenlang OHNE Aussetzer.

Aber ja, wenn die Maus Ausgeht und wenig Später wiedererkannt wird, dann kommt immer der Sound das ne "neue" Hardware Erkannt wurde.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (27. April 2010)

dann bleibt nur noch -> ENERGIE

start->systemsteureung->energieoptionen->_in deinem profil auf _energieienstellungen ändern->erweiterte ändern->_runterscrollen auf _usb-einstellungen->einstellungen für selektives energiesparen->aus

vllt versucht dein mb strom an den usb plätzen zusparen und schaltet die maus selbstständig ab .. dann kann das entweder windows unterbinden oder die mb software .. allerdings wüßt ich nich, wo man das beim asus tool ausstellt .. vllt sogar im bios .. versuch es mit windows und wenn es nicht klappt gehts ab ins bios bzw in die asus software .. hast du asus software am laufen ?


----------



## Benway (2. April 2012)

hallo leute,

habe auch das problem mit der MX518 gehabt. resultat = es war ein kabelbruch ...
lösung: hatte noch eine alte logitech USB optical maus (ca. 8 euro) rumliegen. daraus habe ich das USB versorgungskabel entfernt und in meine MX518 eingebaut (kein löten - sondern einfache steckverbindung in der maus) - also mit nem passenden schraubenzieher und etwas vorsicht, daß einem die feder des mausrads nicht durch die wohnung fliegt kann der geneigte bastler ein neues kabel einbauen.

seitdem funktioniert die MX518 wieder einwandfrei.

gruß


----------

